# Impressions of The Target Mini Kit



## DaveH (21/7/16)

I wouldn't really call this a review, just my impressions.
I have only had it for 24 hours so somewhat limited use but I do like it - I like it a lot.

It's shiny.
It's small.
It doesn't leak.
It uses ceramic coils.

Next to the istick pico the overall size is smaller this is mainly do to the Mod size, the tank size isn't that much smaller than the Cubis, considering the Cubis is 4ml ans the Guardian Tank is 2ml.


It comes with two coil heads both ceramic:
Ccell-GD SS 0.5ohm 
Ccell-GD MTL 1.4ohm
Vaporesso refer to this tank as a '2 in 1' tank that is to say it can be used as a DTL or MTL.
Included with the kit is a MTL extra mouth piece.

I am using the 0.5 ohm coil and MTL and it works very well for me, I have tried the MTL mouth piece and I am not sure yet which I like the best. Both mouth pieces seem to work well for me, it could of course be different with the MTL 1.4 coil which I haven't tried.

Just to say the 0.5 SS coil can be used in TC and Wattage mode I have tried both and at the moment I am using it in TC mode.

I am hoping for a long life with these coils - time will tell. As for dry hits - none, a quick normall prime is all that is required with a new coil and perhaps a few power off sucks just for good measure. 

It has a 1400mAh internal battery so it doesn't last much more than a couple of hours for me. I did take it to the shops handy to leave it on the seat whilst driving because it doesn't leak. 

For me I like it, mainly the small size, (although the tank for 2ml is somewhat big) ceramic coils and it doesn't leak when I lay it down.

Just my intial impressions.

Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/16)

Thanks @DaveH - much appreciated

I am always on the lookout for good MTL alternatives

Also paging @Brian - Vape-bos to check this out

@DaveH - does the battery in there last long enough to vape the full tank?
And surely the 2ml goes quite quickly on the 0.5 ohm coil?


----------



## DaveH (21/7/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @DaveH - much appreciated
> 
> I am always on the lookout for good MTL alternatives
> 
> ...



Hi Silver,
Using the 0.5ohm coil the battery lasts (just) long enough to vape a full tank. Well it did for me MTL.
I have noticed before ceramics 0.5 and 0.9 coils seem to use a lot of juice.

Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (24/7/16)

Ordered the bigger brother from Vapeclub and cannot wait to try it out.
Think it is one of the best looking mods I have seen so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

@DaveH, was wondering about your longer term impressions on this Guardian tank? How long does a coil last more or less? Any coil problems? Etcetera.

Got the little Guardian a while ago from Fasttech (locally do not sell the tank separately). I tried the 0.5 ohm coil and was quite impressed. Good flavour - doing MTL. Importantly, no spitback from the cup design, which was why I gave up on the Cubis tank. One of HRH's cCell 0.9 ohm coils in a Melo3 started acting up (they are so inconsistent) and decided to let her try the Guardian on the 1.4 ohm coils with MTL mouthpiece. On her second tank and she is over the moon at 8.5 W. Reminiscent of her days with the Nautilus Mini. 

Problem seems to be getting hold of 1.4 ohm coils locally. I remember someone (was it @Faheem777?) saying something about a dud batch of the higher ohm coils. Anyhow, the 0.5 ohm coils do seem like a viable alternative for MTL - thus seeking your impressions.

@Tisha, do you still use the Guardian tank? If so, your impressions will also be appreciated. Let me tag @SAVaper as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (21/10/16)

Yes it was me @Andre. Ended up buying another defective batch of 1.4ohm coils from a different supplier. I have now switched to the 0.5ohm and in TC mode with a slightly closed airflow gives an amazing MTL. I find it much better than a 0.9 CCell on a Melo 3 tank. This is currently my go to setup when I want an awesome and consistently good vape. I exclusively Vape on desserts so I get about 2-3weeks on a coil. Oh and to date I have not come across a dud 0.5ohm coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Yes it was me @Andre. Ended up buying another defective batch of 1.4ohm coils from a different supplier. I have now switched to the 0.5ohm and in TC mode with a slightly closed airflow gives an amazing MTL. I find it much better than a 0.9 CCell on a Melo 3 tank. This is currently my go to setup when I want an awesome and consistently good vape. I exclusively Vape on desserts so I get about 2-3weeks on a coil. Oh and to date I have not come across a dud 0.5ohm coil.


Thank you, that is great news indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (21/10/16)

Hi @Andre I'm still using it and I'm on my 3rd 0.5 ohm coil mainly on TC. Sometimes when I feel the vape becoming a little 'muted' I change to wattage mode and give it a few high wattage blasts (30 watts) then back to TC. I'm not really sure if it helps but I convince myself it does 

I tried the MTL mouth piece but I prefer the normal mouth piece, the MTL mouth piece (I feel) gives a too concentrated hot vape. I'm not a lover of hot vapes. 

In terms of the air flow, the small hole is far too tight for me, the second hole is also just a little on the tight side so I am vaping with the main large air hole just open a little. This is just a personal preference and does change slightly from day to day and the juice. Just to say I only tend to vape fruit (flavoured) juices at the moment.

One thing I like about ceramic coils is the "crisp" taste I get this does become 'muted' after about 6 to 8 weeks and I tend to just throw it away, I have tried to improve the coils by rinsing in hot water it may help for another tank full but that is about it.

On any one day I normally have three tanks (and mods) on the go and I swap from one tank and mod to another depending on how I feel. 

I like small mods - useful when going out in the car, so sometimes I will screw on a cubis tank to the mini target mod and off I go, this depends on what flavour and how much there is in the tank and the battery mod charge. I don't like to go out with a near empty tank or with a low battery mod. 

I like the small mod not just the tank  I find it useful with other tanks and it is easy to carry and hide. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/16)

DaveH said:


> Hi @Andre I'm still using it and I'm on my 3rd 0.5 ohm coil mainly on TC. Sometimes when I feel the vape becoming a little 'muted' I change to wattage mode and give it a few high wattage blasts (30 watts) then back to TC. I'm not really sure if it helps but I convince myself it does
> 
> I tried the MTL mouth piece but I prefer the normal mouth piece, the MTL mouth piece (I feel) gives a too concentrated hot vape. I'm not a lover of hot vapes.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated @DaveH. Seems to me this little tank is a winner.


----------



## DaveH (21/10/16)

Andre said:


> Seems to me this little tank is a winner.



I agree it is ................ performs well and it doesn't leak 

Dave


----------



## SAVaper (22/10/16)

Andre said:


> @DaveH, was wondering about your longer term impressions on this Guardian tank? How long does a coil last more or less? Any coil problems? Etcetera.
> 
> Got the little Guardian a while ago from Fasttech (locally do not sell the tank separately). I tried the 0.5 ohm coil and was quite impressed. Good flavour - doing MTL. Importantly, no spitback from the cup design, which was why I gave up on the Cubis tank. One of HRH's cCell 0.9 ohm coils in a Melo3 started acting up (they are so inconsistent) and decided to let her try the Guardian on the 1.4 ohm coils with MTL mouthpiece. On her second tank and she is over the moon at 8.5 W. Reminiscent of her days with the Nautilus Mini.
> 
> ...



Hi Andre, it is really a great little setup. Everything works like clock work and no complains at all. The coils last about as long as a normal Kangerteck coil. The only thing is I sometimes forget that the tank has the double child lock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/10/16)

SAVaper said:


> Hi Andre, it is really a great little setup. Everything works like clock work and no complains at all. The coils last about as long as a normal Kangerteck coil. The only thing is I sometimes forget that the tank has the double child lock.


Hehe, that sure had me puzzled first time. Thanks for the feedback.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

